# Palmas-Tocantins, atualizando...



## zandergusmao (May 3, 2017)

Palmas é o resultado do cruzamento de Goiânia com Brasília. Impressionante como é possível enxergar as duas capitais do centro oeste de forma tão clara.

Parabéns pelas fotos.


----------



## FaB!O [..SgO..] (Feb 11, 2008)

Ótimas fotos!! 
Parece muito quente e agradável na mesma proporção. :applause:


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Manauaras said:


> Palmas é um espetáculo! Das 27 capitais, é a que mais *chama atenção pelo urbanismo* de modo geral; está levemente a frente de Boa Vista, que também é outra capital muitíssima bem cuidada! Orgulho de ambas serem da região norte, a mais esquecida pelo governo e pelo brasileiros em geral.


Urbanismo do ame ou odeie. rs
Não da pra ficar indiferente a cidade, assim como BSB.


----------



## Sir Costa (Jul 26, 2005)

Me apaixonei quando conheci em Junho, um lugar que moraria facilmente apesar do calor.

Excelente thread, parabéns :applause:


----------



## cassianoitu (Feb 12, 2009)

Excelente thread!! Lindas fotos de Palmas!!


----------



## Pereira's (Mar 8, 2008)

Lindas fotos e a cidade também está de parabéns!

O que representa esse monumento da imagem 46?


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

Bela capital. Conheci Palmas em 2014 e me surpreendi. :applause:


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

pereira951 said:


> Lindas fotos e a cidade também está de parabéns!
> 
> O que representa esse monumento da imagem 46?


Faz uma referência a Coluna Prestes (que passou pelo Tocantins nesse local) e aos 18 do Forte.


----------



## paulistafau (Jul 12, 2018)

A cidade inteira é assim? Linda.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

paulistafau said:


> A cidade inteira é assim? Linda.



Não mesmo. rs


----------



## Ondas))) (Mar 18, 2009)

^^

Acho que a parte de Taquaralto que destoa um pouco, mas achei bem homogênea.
Palmas é referência em quase tudo. Até se falar em calor ela é a topzinha; :lol:


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Ondas))) said:


> ^^
> 
> Acho que a parte de Taquaralto que destoa um pouco, mas achei bem homogênea.
> Palmas é referência em quase tudo. Até se falar em calor ela é a topzinha; :lol:


Sim, o plano diretor é bem homogêneo. Mas mesmo assim, existem as áreas mais estruturadas e as áreas mais carentes que ainda demandam mais cuidado, principalmente a porção norte do plano diretor.


----------



## [email protected]_Cwb (Jun 10, 2008)

O Cavaleiro said:


> Urbanismo do ame ou odeie. rs
> Não da pra ficar indiferente a cidade, assim como BSB.


Cada thread que eu vejo de Palmas fico com mais vontade de conhece-la. Para mim cidade pode ser a top of the best dos high-rises que se não tiver pelo menos um parque decente a nota é zero. Fotos 52 a 58 é mais de um parque? Parecem muito bem cuidados! Adorei. Além deles, essas fotos da "praia e mar" estão ótimas, pelo jeito a cidade sabe aproveitar sua orla fluvial muito bem. 

Lindona a sua Palmas! Que bela representante do norte, dá gosto ver.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

[email protected]_Cwb said:


> Cada thread que eu vejo de Palmas fico com mais vontade de conhece-la. Para mim cidade pode ser a top of the best dos high-rises que se não tiver pelo menos um parque decente a nota é zero. Fotos 52 a 58 é mais de um parque? Parecem muito bem cuidados! Adorei. Além deles, essas fotos da "praia e mar" estão ótimas, pelo jeito a cidade sabe aproveitar sua orla fluvial muito bem.
> 
> Lindona a sua Palmas! Que bela representante do norte, dá gosto ver.


Da foto 52 a 58 é um único parque, o Cesamar. Eu o acho o mais bonito da cidade pela paisagem do lago e da serra. Mas, assim como o Ibirapuera (hehe), ele é cercado e tem horário pra fechar.

Mas a cidade tem um segundo parque muito bom, o Dos Povos Indígenas, bem mais equipado do que esse que eu mostrei, com mais quadras de esportes e que a população faz uso dele até madrugada a dentro já que ele fica aberto 24 horas. 

Há ainda o Parque dos Idosos que também é bom e um quarto na região sul da cidade, menor e mais simples. 


Quanto ao lago e as praias, a cidade aprendeu na última década a usá-los. A cidade tem aumentado o seu diálogo com a orla gradativamente.

Que bom que gostou da cidade.


----------



## jguima (Feb 11, 2010)

Não existe thread publicado de Palmas para eu não me surpreender, esta jóia do cerrado vai pavimentando seu futuro com muita dignidade!:cheers:


----------



## PJJ (Apr 15, 2013)

Que linda!!!!


----------



## AlexVerd4o (Sep 1, 2011)

Linda nossa capital!

Até ver o thread pela primeira vez acho que não tinha visto ainda fotos da Av. Tocantins em Taquaralto. Ficou muito bonito heim! Além disso, como havia comentado lá no stick de notícias do estado, o asfalto novo em boa parte das principais avenidas deu uma identidade nova para a cidade (tava precisando).

E o skyline cada dia mais impactante... que 2019 volte a ser o ano da construção de edifícios de alto padrão em Palmas.

Só agora tinha reparado que não tinha comentado no thread ainda :lol:


----------



## Andrems (Sep 4, 2007)

Palmas não é o cruzamento de nada... é unicamente Palmas...

Que beleza hein.... Só orgulho... linda demais!


----------



## del Marques (Mar 8, 2009)

Bonita mesmo.


----------



## BR 364 (May 11, 2004)

Belíssimas fotos! :applause:

Palmas é a mais nova das capitais brasileiras e em menos de 30 anos de existência, já deixou mais da metade delas pra trás. E é uma cidade feita por gente do Brasil inteiro. É a prova de que o Brasil, quando quer dar certo, dá.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

BR 364 said:


> Belíssimas fotos! :applause:
> 
> Palmas é a mais nova das capitais brasileiras e em menos de 30 anos de existência, já deixou mais da metade delas pra trás. E é uma cidade feita por gente do Brasil inteiro. É a prova de que o Brasil, quando quer dar certo, dá.



É comum a gente ouvir "Palmas é planejada e por isso tem obrigação de ser uma cidade boa e estar dando certo". Eu até concordo, mas em parte. 

Porque por outro lado, quase ninguém lembra onde Palmas foi construída e o porquê. A cidade foi erguida numa região muito pobre, com péssimos indicadores, um vazio demográfico, pra ser capital de um Estado minúsculo e pobre. Por esses aspectos, Palmas também tinha uma chance relevante de ter sido um fracasso. 

Eu sempre digo, quando as pessoas querem algo, estão engajadas, se comprometem em fazer dar certo, as coisas acontecem bem. Eu acho que esse foi o grande motivo da cidade ter vingado. Quem veio pra cá, não veio somente para explorar, ganhar dinheiro e vazar. Veio para construir algo, investir, acreditou no projeto. Essa mentalidade foi construída no cidadão palmense e fez a cidade ser o que é hoje.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Uma mentalidade muito parecida com os colonizadores norte americanos até hoje acho isso decisivo no desenvolvimento deles, migrantes quando querem prosperar fazem um bem ao lugar.


----------



## O Cavaleiro (Jan 2, 2009)

Ponta Poranense said:


> ^^
> 
> Uma mentalidade muito parecida com os colonizadores norte americanos até hoje acho isso decisivo no desenvolvimento deles, migrantes quando querem prosperar fazem um bem ao lugar.


Simmmmm. 
Sempre argumento isso. 

Muitas cidades que nascem de garimpos e extrativismos em geral, algo muito comum na Região Norte, crescem em meio a desordem. Uma boa parte das pessoas vão pra esses lugares com o intuito de ganhar dinheiro. Milhares se fixam? Sim, mas o sentimento é esse, "exploratório". O sentimento de pertencimento, de ser dali é algo que leva décadas.

Diferente de cidades como Palmas, Maringá, Goiânia, etc, que são lugares que as pessoas levam um projeto de vida na bagagem. São cidades escolhidas e adotadas. Lógico, vão pra ganhar dinheiro também, mas há um sentimento de soma, de contribuição. O cidadão se sente parte da construção da cidade e isso faz muita diferença na forma como os moradores se relacionam com o lugar.

Pra mim esse é o maior motivo de Palmas ter se tornado uma das melhores capitais do Brasil em qualidade de vida. E, claro, sejamos justo. Nesse caso até a classe política ajudou. Apesar das roubalheiras, houve a determinação em dotar o Estado de uma capital no mínimo decente, que pudesse "rivalizar" com as demais.


----------



## Ponta Poranense (Apr 18, 2012)

^^

Apesar de não ser planejada, Campo Grande surgiu com pessoas querendo povoar a região gostaram do lugar após uma caravana, só voltaram para buscar as coisas no Triângulo Mineiro e partiram para o futuro Arraial de Santo Antonio de Campo Grande. Acho que foi um dos fatores para cidade ter crescido tão bem.


----------



## Ice Climber (Feb 7, 2006)

Que cidade!!


----------



## Lucas Souza RF (Oct 24, 2007)

Bela nossa novíssima capital. Um dia conhecerei.


----------



## WestUnion (Jan 11, 2019)

Coisa linda a planejada Palmas.


----------



## CARIOCAemSSA (Aug 11, 2006)

As fotos me surpreenderam positivamente!


----------



## gabrielzoeste (Jan 12, 2008)

Uma bela cidade , bem limpa e organizada!!


----------



## Jorge Lucas (Nov 30, 2011)

Cara de riqueza!


----------

